# How to turn my Desktop computer into a WiFi Hotspot?



## Sivakumar (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi,

I have a desktop at home with Windows 7 OS and I would like to connect my ipod and Blackberry through Wifi. I have a Reliance Net Connect USB stick. 

Now, how do I utilize the internet from my desktop and connect other devices like ipod and BB and start using the internet. It is bit easy with a laptop with Windows 7 OS but I have a desktop. It is possible through a wifi router? If yes please suggest one with price / brand options. Also let me know how do I connect it.

Please note that i will be using the dongle / 3G stick and not the LAN connection.

cheers
Siva


----------



## kks_krishna (Feb 22, 2012)

try this:

How to create a WiFi hotspot without a router | Inverse Karma


----------



## Cyrilbrain (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello! It is easy, you can share Internet via vitural network in Windows 7. Another way whici is easier is use a WiFi hotspot creator program to create WiFi hotspot in Windows 7 desktop!


----------

